# Conectar 2 bocinas de 15 pulgadas y un driver



## garrad (Ene 11, 2012)

Tengo un bafle pero la conexion de este no me gusta para nada tiene bastantes cables y al medir la impedencia me marca 20 omhs lo cual se me hace una exageracíón por eso pido ayuda para ver como conectar las bocinas tienen dos de 15 pulgadas ambos de 8 omhs y un driver a 16 omhs cuenta con un capacitor que marca 50 nVp 4.7 uF les anexo una foto nadamas para que vean la conexión. por cierto el bafle cuenta con 2 conectores plug 6.3 mm


----------



## djlean (Abr 11, 2012)

prueba lo siguiente conecta los 2 parlantes de 15 en paralelo y luego esa coneccion te quedaria en 16 ohms luego conecta el driver de 16 ohms en serie con la otra coneccion, eso asi deveria estar quedandote en 8 ohms


----------



## nachoti (Abr 11, 2012)

djlean dijo:


> prueba lo siguiente conecta los 2 parlantes de 15 en paralelo y luego esa coneccion te quedaria en 16 ohms luego conecta el driver de 16 ohms en serie con la otra coneccion, eso asi deveria estar quedandote en 8 ohms


 
Corrección!!!

*Dos parlantes en paralelo te darían 16 Ohm si fueran de 32 Ohm c/u,* como creo que son de 8 Ohm, al conectarlos en paralelo te darán 4 Ohm. Siendo así, debes calcular un filtro teniendo en cuenta este dato. Por otra parte para el driver deberás calcular igualmente el correspondiente filtro. El resultado final será de alrededor de 4 Ohms.

Mucho cuidado con los consejos, si están mal cimentados podemos inducir al error 

Saludos,


----------



## djlean (Abr 11, 2012)

es verdad me equivoque es en serie conecta 2 parlantes de 15" de 8ohm en serie y deveria quedarte en 16ohms y luego si conecta en serie con el driver eso deveria darte los 8 ohms finales

Serie :
en serie los altavoces, la resistencia se suma. La conexión de 2 altavoces de 8 ohmios en serie proporciona una carga de 16 ohmios.

Paralelo:
paralelo la resistencia de los altavoces se divide. Dos altavoces de resistencia de 8 ohmios en paralelo configuran una carga de 4 ohmios.


----------

